# Seamaster F300 "cone"



## hijimmy13 (May 23, 2008)

Hi. I'm after a really mint condition Omega Seamaster f300 with the white dial. It's the one that you call a "Cone". I bid on one on Ebay and with 3 minutes to go my computer froze, I was gutted! this was in NOS condition and went for just over Â£300. Failing that, how difficult is it to get a white dial for one of these? Omega only do them in grey. I know where I can get a NOS one with a grey dial, I could get that and change dials....but that one is Â£750 !!!!! Help!! Thanks. Jimmy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Jimmy & welcome.

I really want one as well. However unless I'm not looking properly, I not seen many for sale.

I'm saving for another watch at moment. but hope to grab one soon.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

The black dials in good condition are rather rare, where are you based as I know one with a silver dial in London.

Here my black dial with the 2 o'clock crown


----------



## hijimmy13 (May 23, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> The black dials in good condition are rather rare, where are you based as I know one with a silver dial in London.
> 
> Here my black dial with the 2 o'clock crown


Hi Flashharry, thanks for reply. This one with a silver dial in London. Is it mint condition? How much is it? Thanks. Jimmy


----------



## hijimmy13 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Flashharry, The Cone in London with a silver dial. How much is it ? And..is it mint condition? thanks. Jimmy


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

hijimmy13 said:


> Hi Flashharry, The Cone in London with a silver dial. How much is it ? And..is it mint condition? thanks. Jimmy


Its a day date silver dial and the crown is a 3 o'clock, the condition is very wearable and in good nick for its age. I think it was just under Â£300.


----------



## hijimmy13 (May 23, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for reply. Things have moved on. I found a black dial cone with the case in great condition but the usual poor state bubbling of the dial. I will still try to find a white dial or cone with white dial , and get them switched. Mine had a leather band. Getting a steel bracelet NOS Omega 1286/249 18mm. I have seen pictures of this bracelet on this watch so, in the absence of the origninal bracelets, I hope I can get this fitted when it arrives.


----------

